# Dimar Woodpecker bits



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Anyone using them? Any good?
They are cheapish and currently on sale here.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

crquack said:


> Anyone using them? Any good?
> They are cheapish and currently on sale here.


I haven't used any of that brand. Tried googleing it and couldn't come up with any prices. The ones I did find looked like a replaceable/reversible knife system similar to Amana's IN-TECH; In-Tech Insert Knive System Router Bits at Toolstoday.com
I have got one of the Amana's and It's pretty good, could be comparing apples to oranges though. h34r:


----------



## webfeet (Oct 21, 2010)

crquack said:


> Anyone using them? Any good?
> They are cheapish and currently on sale here.


I recently purchased a Nova Dimar bit. This is a solid carbide upcut spiral bit. The thing broke on first use when it came in contact with the wood.

Defects in manufacturing happen, however in contacting the company I have had nothing but a run around. 

I won't purchase another one from this company again. 

Do your self a favor and purchase from a company that will stand behind their product and not blame the end user for crappy products.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

crquack said:


> Anyone using them? Any good?
> They are cheapish and currently on sale here.


Hi

Dimar supply parts of their range to both Amana in ther USA and Trend in the UK. The Nova system has been a flop, but I have some of Dimar's brazed TCT Corian bits and they are good value and are no worse than cutters from my main supplier, Wealden Tool (a UK brand)

Regards

Phil


----------

